

Whiteboarding in tech screens? - tberghane

What are your thoughts on whiteboarding problems for on sites? What types of problems are you seeing most often?
======
MichaelCrawford
I dont do well at coding when someone is watching me, not just at interviews.

I do real well when given coding problems where i write the source on paper
with a pencil, while left alone.

